# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  موسوعة النكت الجديدة (اتحفوني بكل ماهو جديد )

## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد ...



الموضوع باين من عنوانه 

يلـآآ كل واحد ينزل نكته حلوه مثله .. 

خلونا نفرفش شوي ههههههههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

محشش دخل ولده الحمام وبدا ينشد الولد :
طلع البدر علينا ...........
خش المحشش ع ولده وتوطا في بطنه
جت الأم منخرعه تقول :
وش بلاك ع الولد
رد المحشش :
ابن الكلب يقرأ قرآن في الحمام
قالت :
حرام عليك هذي انشوده اسلاميه.
وبعدها انهار المحشش يبكي
قالت زوجته :
وش فيك ؟
قال :لي عشرين سنه وأنا ما أقرأ غيرها في الصلاه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وناسه
موقف محرج: لأحد الزوجـآت 
تقول : تهاوشت أنا و زوجي :'( >:O </3 
زعلت وقمت بسرعه بطلع من الغرفه 
مسكني من كمي وما خلاني اطلع ونا زعلانة:( 
وجلست أقول له: وخرررررر >:O 
... والله ماأسمعك>:O 
وخر والله ماأقعد>:O 
وخررررررررررر عني >:O 
. لا تراضيني انا زعلانة ومابي اسمع صوتك ولا كلمة لو سمحت 
ويوم إلتفت !
لقيت كمي متعلق بالباب:D :s X_X
وهو في مكانه ميت من الضحك
ويقولي صدق (.....) 
=)) ﮓ ﮔ ﮕ ﮖ ﮗ ﮘ ﮙ ﮚ ﮛ ﮜ ﮝ=)) 
ھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍـٌ(=))ـّھٍھَھٍھَھٍ**ٱي*

----------

أميرة باحساسي (10-27-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واحد متزوج سورية عــلى دوسريـه 
إتصلت الدوسريه على بيت السورية قالت:أبو سعدعندكم ؟
قالت: إجا لعنا وراح !:$ 
قالت الدوسريه: تستأهلين , عساه دوم يلعنس يالملعونه :o =))

ھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھَھٍھَھَھٍھَ**ھَھٍھَھَھٍھَھَھٍٱإيـﮱ =))
ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲**ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﮬ̲ﺂي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زوج و زوجته متزاعلين طلعوا بالسيارة وفي طريقهم شافوا شاحنه محملة بقر 
قالها زوجها: يقربون لك؟
قالتله: ايه أهل زوجي .
(خَخَْخْخْخْخَْخَ) 
عاشوووا الحريم دايما الرد جاهز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الكلمات السعوديه الغريبة :| : 

. . . . جالسَ أمشيُ =d 
. . . قاعد اللعب كورة =)) 
. . آمششَشوإ نجلُس=)) =d 
. . . قومُوإ نامّوآ =d 

لٱ بعد مسوين نطقطق ع القذافي ،،) =)). 
ھٍَھٍَھٍَھٍَ(=))فآآطسٌّه ضٌـפـڪَ)ھٍَھٍھٍَھٍَٱإيـﮱ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المرأه كالكهرباء ان أحسن الرجل معاملتها ملأت حياته بالنور , وان أساء معاملتها كهربتوا هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش تزوج قالوا له :- من انت ماخذ ؟
قال :- حرمه !
قالوا له :- عارفين انك ماخذ حرمه فيه أحد ياخذ رجال ؟
قال :- ايه أختي ماخذه رجال !.

ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ﮪ̲ =))
[ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲**̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅ﮭ̲̅]-☇ .. =)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ســودانـــيه

جـــابـــت ولــد أبــيض

صــاح أبوهــ وقــال لأمهــ رجعــيهـ

قالتــ ليش؟؟

قــال

بعدهــ مو مستوي عدل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاجــل :
إنتحار مدرس جغرافيا !!!:'( 
وبعد التحقيق إتضح بأن
تلميذ محشش سأله >=) 
... خط الاستواء فاتورة وإلا شحن ؟!!؟!؟x_x
=d{..هہْہْْہْْْہْْْہْْہْـ(=)))**ـہْہْْہْْْہْْہْہٱٱٱي..}=))•• ﮫﮧﮫ☺ﮫ♥ﮫ☺ﮫ♥ﮫ☺*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*إذا رأيت في الفريزر عشر دجاجات في زاويه ..... .... ... فاعلم ان هناك يوجد أيسكريم مخبأه
ھَھٍھَھٍ(آآآآآخّ =)) بطَنّيَ)ھَھٍھَھٍٱإيـﮱ =))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لمعرس يسأل أم العروس
بنتـك وش تـعرف !؟
الوالدة: أوووه بنتي تعرف كل شيء -تكنولوجيا -فيسيولوجيا -جيولوجيا -ميثيولوجيا .. ↓
المعرس أنـا آسف مَاتمشي معاي هالسوالف أنَـآ أبي عروس تعرف
-» طبخولوجيا وغسلولوجيا ومسحولوجيا وكل الشغلولوجيا اللي بالبيتيولوجيا !.. 
شفتوا يابنات يعني بلا فلسفه<< أهم شي عند الرجال البطنولوجيا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سككرآن رجعَ بيتهم شآيلَ قطوة ..
فتحت زوج’ـته البآب قآآل: وش رأيك بالبقره !
قآلت: ياطآآيح الحظ هذيٌ قطوههَ مو بقرة ..
قال: أنطمي أنا أكلم القطـوة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ﻣړھ وحدھ قصيَرھ سألت زوجها: أنا قصيرة !؟:/ 
قالھا: لا منو قال ﮬ ﺂلگلآم !؟ :s 
قالتہ : گل الناس تقولي انہ أنا قصيرة ۆﺂﺟډ :( 
قالھا : وقفِي أشوف 
قام وقفت وقلتلہ : ها شرأيك !؟ ;;) 
قالھا : عاد بلا استھبال وقفي خلصيني =D

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*• مدرس العلوم سأل تلميذ : عرف الخفاش ؟ التلميذ : فار لابس بشت أسود**
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ان النساء الحومل اكثر عرضة للولاده ...:)

مع تحياتي د: معمر القذافي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مـحـشش يسأل ٱلأستآذ : هل يـعآقب ٱلوآحـد على شي (مآ سوآھ)
ٱلأستآذ: أڳيد ما يتعاقب
المحشش:طيب أنا (مآ حـليت ٱلوآجب)*
كــيــف تـعـاقبني؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلام منطقي 
كل يوم يقنعني ذا الحيوان =))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أول مآأنولدت..
كنت مسسستغرررب من الحيآه :|
لدرجة إني مآتكلمت إلآ بعد سنه تقريبآ --> محشش يتفلسف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههههههه
سألو محشش ليش الدكاترة يلبسون كمامات على وجيهم إذا جو يسوون عمليات ؟؟

قال واضحه مايبي لها شيء !

عشان إذا فشلت العملية مايعرفهم أحد !!
ه̷̷ـﮩﮩ̷ ̷̷ـَْـﮩﮩ̷=))<=-P=D:D:pــَْﮩﮩ̷ ̷̷ﮩاایۓ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مهمآ كآن حال السعودي عندنآ
غني
فقير
متوسط

... ألآ أننآ أول مانفتح آيسكريم أبو ملعقه ﻻزم نلحس الغطآء :| .. ،!؟

مدري احس انه من ضمن التعليمات يرجى لحس الغطاء جيدآ !!

هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*معلومه جديده
??هل تعلمون أن (ذاكرة الذبابه)
فٍَـيٍَـَّۓ 5 ثواني تنسئ ما حدث لها :|
عشان كذا كل ما نضربها تجي مره ثانيه! أحسبها تستهبل :s
طلعت تفقد الذاكره ياعمري =DX_X

=))ھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩ**ھًﮩھًﮩھًﮩ.=)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عجوز أزعجوها عيالها يتابعون المبآرة النهائيه ...
يوم جاء الملك يوقع على الكوره ... قالت:
كفو ياأبو متعب (آفقعها)=))=dx_x

ههههههههههههاااي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واحد مليونير عمره 50 سنة يبي يحتفل بعيد ميلاده فعزم كل الناس إللي يعرفهم، وفي الحفلة أخذ الميكروفون وقال للحضور:
في الحديقة حوض سباحة، وفي الحوض سمكتين قرش وإللي يسبح من أول الحوض ويطلع من آخره بعطيه اللي يبيه وإللى يطلبه.. 
وطبعا محد تجرأ يسبح..
وبعد شوي سمعوا صوت واحد طب بالماي 
تيمعوا الناس يشوفون منو اللي طب..
شافوا واحد يسبح ويسبح والقرش وراه 
وبلغصب طلع قبل ماياكله القرش..
فقام صاحب الحفلة وخذا الميكروفون وقال: أنا عند كلمتي آمرني وأطلب أي شيء تبيه حتى لو تبي بيتي أو سيارتي أو تتزوج بنتي أو تاخذ كل حلالي..

فأخذ المحشش اللي سبح الميكروفون وقال:
مابي فلوسك 
ولا أبي بيتك 
ولا أبي بنتك 
ولا أبي حلالك 
بس ابي أعرف مـنو ابن الكلب إللي دزني؟؟!!
هــهــ☻ــهــ☺ــهــ☻ــههههههههه**ه ههه هه 

=dهٍُاٍُ=dهٍُاٍُ=dهٍُاٍُ=dهٍُا**ٍُ=dهٍُــا ٍُاٍُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حكمه اليوم:
.
.
.
اذا طعنك صديقك في الضهر
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.

.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
اطعنه في العصر
اهو يكون الحر خف شوية !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مدرس تاريخ نقلوه مدرسه كلها محششين
اول حصه سال الطلبه:
من قتل ابو جهل ؟؟
واحد قال :والله مو أنا
والثاني: بصراحه امس كنت غايب /
والثالث قال: انا ما قدر اذبح نمله تبيني اذبح انسان :>
لما شاف هالغباء طلب المدير وقاله السالفه
قام المدير وسألهم نفس السؤال وردو عليه بنفس الاجابه!!

المدير اخذ المدرس على جنب
وقاله :
انت متأكد ان القاتل بهالصف :| ؟

ههّهههـہَ هه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

محششين باسترحة
قال واحد؟
اللي يخاف من زوجته يقعد في الجهة اليسرى
كلهم راحوا لليسار الا واحد
قالوا ما شالله عليك ما تخاف منها
قال: هي قالتلي رح للاسترحة وان تحركت من مكانك لعنت والديك
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طلب المدرس من احد تلاميذة ان يرسم اكبر حيوان على السبورة فقام احد التلاميذ برسم نقطة صغيرة ، فسألة المدرس : ماهذا !؟ فأجاب الطالب : هذا فيل جاي من بعيد !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مدرس سأل أحد طلابه .. كم عمر أبوك ؟
قال الطالب : والله ما أدري .. بس من زمان وهو عندنا !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الطفل لوالدتة: مدرس الجغرافيا سألني مين اللي فتح قناة السويس فقلت
لة ما ادري فضربني
الأم: انا اعرفك واعرف شقاوتك والله ما احد فتحها غيرك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قال الطفل لأمة : مدرس العلوم لا يعرف أي معلومات عن مادتة.
الأم: وكيف عرفت؟
الطفل :لأنة دائما يسألنا ونحن نجيب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الشعب السعودي حير العلماء 
سعودي يسال عالم الفيزياء:
الهواء الذي يخرج من فمك حار او بارد 
قال عالم الفيزياء : بارد 
قال السعودي: اذن لماذا تنفخ في يدك في الشتاء لتدفئتها
...جاوب عالم الفيزياء: 
هاااااه اذن الهواء حار 
قال السعودي : اذن لماذا تنفخ في كوب الشاي لتبريده 
فانزل راسه عالم الفيزياء وقال: 
يلعن شكلكم يا السعوديين ما يشتغل مخكم الا في اللعانه والاستهبال 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-15-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عندما الأَستآذ يقول فِـي مدَارس الخلِيج ..
بتصل ع آهلـك > :o =) !

عــيـآل الأمارات :
لآلآلآلآ تتصل خلآص و آلله توبـه );
... ...
عـيـال قطر :
الله يخليك نقصنا درجات بس لآ تتصل :'( !

عـيـآل الكويت :
لآلآ واااي الله يخليك :'(

عـيـآل السعوديه :
فـﮮ امك خير دق ترا سيارتك معروووفه /=d3-|

=d {هَہْہْہْـ» =)) «ـہْہْہْہْہْہْهَـ} =d*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش قام من النوم
قال ’ لخو حلمت بمسمار دخل رجلي ؟؟
قال اخو : تستاهل كم مره اقولك لا تنام وانت حافي

كبير يامحشش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش دخل على علماء وسألهم : 
شنو اكثر حيوان يتزوج ؟ 
أستانسوا العلماء لأن المحشش صار مهتم بالعلم، وقالوا له :الاسد
قال : غلطانين:/ 
...
...أكثر حيوان يتزوج هـو الخفاش 
انصدموا قالوله ليش ؟:o 
قال لانه طول الوقت لابس بشت=))
((ههههههههـ+ـههههههه)*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-14-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي وردة  مره حلوين  


الله يعطيكي العافية*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-14-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتي احلى زهرتي 

اسعدني تواجدك غناتي 

كوني بالقرب من هنا ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبآ ..
موسوعة حلووة 
ونكت آحلى 
آتحفتينا يآآ وردة* 
*تسلميييين ع الآبداع
وربي يعطيكِ العآفيه
كل الود غلآ~
*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-15-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مراحب  حبيبتي...
 نورتي االموسوعه ونورتي القسم ونورتي المنتدى بقده 

اسعدتني اطلالتك . فـ كوني بالقرب دائما*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طالب محشش سألو الاستاذ !!!؟؟؟

الأستاذ :لماذا يعطي الماء صوتاً عندما يغلي ؟
الطالب : لأن الجراثيم تطلب النجدة
/\
... الأستاذ : فسّر لي ، لماذا القطار مهم ؟
الطالب : لأن تحته خطين يا أستاّذ

الأستاذ : ما تعريف الصخور الراسبة؟
الطالب : هي التي تذاكر طوال العام و لا تنجح

الأستاذ للتلميذ: ماذا يعجبك في المدرسة
التلميذ : الجرس يا أستاذ ..!

الأستاذ : هل تعرفون من هو المنافق ؟!؟
الطالب : نعم يا أستاذ ،هو التلميذ الذي يدخل من باب المدرسة مبتسما

ههههههههه <طلابنا ثمرة جهودنا > ههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيه محشش جالس يتفرج على التلفزيون وكل شووي وهو فاقع
من الضحك وعندهـ واحد من خوياهـ سئله قال وش فيك تضحك
قال يا أخي التلفزيون هذا غريب اذا غمضت عيونك
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.صار راديو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش اغمى عليھ
دخلوه العنايه
بعد ماصحى ولقى الاجهزه عليه قام يأشر ويأشر
تبي ماي
يهز راسه لا
... تبي اگل
يهز راسه لا
تبي كذا لا تبي كذا هم لا
الدكتور احتار قالہم يمكن يبي يقول وصيته
خلنا انشيل جهاز التنفس عنه انشوف شنو وصيته
بعد ما شالوا الجهاز سأله الدكتور خير شنو بغيت
قاله : قول حق اخوي يكتب في البي بي العنايه تايم ..

خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش دقت عليه وحده بالغلط 
قال : مين ؟! 
قالت : أنا ( بدور ) !:* 
قالهآ : طيب انتبهي لا تدوخين !!! 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله يوسعون الصدر هالمحششين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش يسولف مع اللي جنبه في الفصل
قاله المدرس : ليش تتكلم مع زميلك ؟
قال : كنت أساله بس ,,
قال المدرس : ليش ماسألتني أنا ؟
قال الطالب : طيب , تلعب معنا سوني العصر

هههههههههههههههههههااااااي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش جاه ولد يشبهه مرررررره :o:o
التفت لزوجته
وقال : حشا مو حرمه .. طابعه ! =))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعودي يقول لخويه : نفسي أتزوج امريكية ، لأن الأمريكيات مثل التفاح .. وإلا

روسية لأن الروسيات مثل الخوخ ..

رد عليه : التفاح والخوخ يومين ويخربون .. خذ لك سعودية مثل (التمرة) خمسين
...
سنة ماتخرب !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش بالامتحان قاعد يغش

قاله الاستاذ :- ترآ من غشنا فليس منا

قال المحشش :- ترآ من راقب الناس مات هماً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محششششش اتصل على مطعم
قلهl عندكl عشا
قالولو اي

قلهم ليش ماعزمتوني؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في عاصمة اليابان لوحة كبيرة مكتوب عليها
"" أيها الإنسان فكر لتبدع "" ♥

وعندنا لووووحة كبيرة ۶ طريق مطار الرياض مكتوووب عليها
"" ما يعدل الرأس إلا رز أبو كأس ""(n)=))
ھَھٍھَھٍھَ[فضحتووووونا انتم ورزكم ]ھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍٱإيـﮱ =*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش بيسأل صيني : وين وصلتوا في اختراعاتكم؟

قال : صرنا نقدر نصلح القمر الصناعي وحنا على الارض 

قال المحشش :وااااااااااااااااااااااو لهالدرجه المفك طويل !
... 
هههههههههههه(هدوووني عليييييه,,,ابي اكفخه)هههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ډعٳٻہ <دعابه>ډعٳٻہ
محـَشــشّ جَــتْ امـَه تـقَومه مــن النــُوم ..ZzZz
قَـالتْ لـَه : يمَــه قُوؤوم الشَمسْ طـلعَتْ ..(*)
قـَالهَا : دخْليـهَا وسَكرِيْ البَــاب ..!!
عصَبتْ امَــه وقـَالتْ : اقولك قُووم الشَمس شَرقَت @_@ ..
قالها : عَطِيــهَا مَــايّ ...x_x ..
... هَهَهَههَهَههَههَهَههَههَهَههَ**ههَههَهَههَه هَــذا الــيّ يـبــِي [ يْتـْكـَفَخْ ] ..!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هههههههههههههه اخره وحده عجبتني بقوه 

يسلموو ورده*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-16-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ههههههههههه
تجنني ياوردة*
*خليتينا نضحك من الصبح
تسلمييين غنآتي
كل الود ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمو حبيباتي انونه وشذاوي على المرور العطر
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم ومن تفاعلكم هنا ~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش قام من النوم (=|
قال لأخوه:
حلمت بمسمار دخل برجلي :'(
قال اخوه:
تستاهل ليش تنام حافي=))=)) •• ھَههہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِہِ**ہِہِھ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مرة دكتور تزوج مهندسة شو جابووو ؟؟
-
-
-
-
... ... -
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

-
-
-
-
... ... -
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
ولد ,, يعني شو بدهم يجيبو تمساح مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هذا واحد كل ما اشترى خبز شاف مرة راس صرصور مره جناحه مره رجله
راخ بيطق الهندي قال الهندي 
انت جمع صرصور كامل حصل سياره .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

محشش يـسوق طـيآره ثـآني يوم طردوه لـيش.؟

.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
حـآلف ينزل كـل وآحد عـند بيتهم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش شك بزوجته رآقبهآ ودخل تحت السرير وبعد شوي جآء عشيقها وسألها من تحبين آكثر آنآ ولآ زوجك !! X_x

قآلت بصرآحه : زوجي ;

وزوجهآ تحت السرير يبكي ويقول:
أصيله يآام سعود x_x=d
ھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَ**ھٍٱإيـﮱ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أراد الزوج ان يقنع زوجته

بالزواج من امرأة أخرى

لكن بطريقة غير مباشرة ..
...
فاشترى كتابا عن تعدد الزوجات

ووضعه لها في المطبخ

كي تراه وتقرأه ،

ذهب الزوج الي العمل

وعند عودته ذهب ليرى الكتاب

ليعرف هل قرأته ام‘ لا

فوجد زوجته!

قد وضعت له السكين فوق الكتاب

?=d.
في ابوك خير سوها

هَِهَِهَِهَِهَِهَِهَِهَِہ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بدوي يسأل دلوع ;;) :
وش أكثر نوع يعجبك من الابل ؟ /
قال الدلوع : ههههههه تستهبل !
أكيد آي باد . . ;
=d{..هہْہْْہْْْہْْْہْْہْـ(=)))**ـہْہْْہْْْہْْہْہٱٱٱ ي..}.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيه محشش رجع من اندنوسيا ميت ضحك

قالو ﯙ̷ش فيك تضحك : قال مآعندهم حريم كلهم شغآلات

هههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تـَدرِيْ ۅُش مععنئْ .[ ألم ].

...

يعَنيِ : [ قلم بـ / المصري ] =d*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وصلنا :O 2012

و مٌـَ‘ـٌآ زأل الشعب السعودي إذا
خلص بطاطس برينجلز يقلبه طبلة

... LoooooL =D!
ھَھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍٱإيـ**ﮱ=))*

----------


## ندى الامل

ههههههههههههههههه روعه

----------

ورده محمديه (10-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تسلم لي هالضحكه الحلوه اموله 

كوني بالقرب~*

----------


## كلِمَة

*مرة اثنين  راحوا  مع  بعض

بعد نص ساعة

























رجع  بعض الوحده

هع

*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههه حلوه منك  (كلمة)
عجبني بعض حسيته  ظريف حده خخخخ 

اهلا وسهلاا بكِ أختي بيننا ..نورتي المنتدى 
بنتظار جديدكِ ونشاطكِ
مودتي~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واحد يقول لزوجته اليوم صدر قرار من الحكومة إن اللي مايتزوج ثانية بيعدمونه وش رايش بت عمي؟ :/ :'(

قالت: ضيق القبر ولا ضيقة الصدر وانت الحمدلله راعي صلاة وصوم وإن شاء الله انك من أهل الجنه ;) =d
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه =*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (10-25-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*افـتح الصندوق.،
طلـّع المقص ،
قـِص خشمك .
رجـع المقص
خـذ الوردة وشمهـاا
... شلون تشم وماعندك خـَشم. =)) ..!!
••••̣̇8-|»
مدري كانوا يحطون لنا حشيش بالرضاعة الل‘ـھ أعلم=)) ••
(..=))ھَھَھٍہْـَِہْھَھَھٍہْـَِ**ہْھَھَھٍہْـَِہْھَھَھٍ=))..)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عجوز ضيعت شايبها قالو لها الشرطه : ﻻزم توصفينه علشان نعرفه:x
قالت : ابيض :$
حلو ♥♥
دلوع ;;)
شعره ناعم
... ... ... صوته حنون X_X:$
قال ولدها : ﻻ يمه هذا مهب ابوي :'( !!
قالت : اسكت الله يغربل أبوك خلهم يعطونا بداله
هههههههههههههههههههههههـ =))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عصفور محشش خبط في زجاج سياره اغمي عليه..
.
.
.
.
... ... ... ... ... ...
السواق أخده معاه البيت وحطه في قفص..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
لما فاق العصفور قال لنفسه:
سجن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معقول السواق مات؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------

أميرة باحساسي (10-27-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مدرّس ريآضيآت سأل طآلب :

قله إذآ أعطيت بنت 100 وهيّآ مو محتآجه إلا 50 
كم ترجعلك ؟؟ 
قاله الطالب : مآترجعلك شي ..>:/ 

قآل المدرّس : إنت مآتعرف الحسآب >:o 
قاله الطالب : وﭑللَھ انت ﭑﻟﻟيُ مآآتعرف البنآت*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (10-25-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ٱخر طلبات الجيران 8-|

- زمآن ☇
يطلبون ملح و بصل و طماط :|**-





آلحِينَ ☇
• يجيك يدق جرس الباب 1:30 ص *...*
يقولك ليش مطفين الواير لس ؟! /:):'(=d

ھھھھھھھھھھھھھھھھھھہ =))
خلاص طيب الحين اشغله لك (=*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دلووع واقف عند قفص حيه ، لقوه يطلع لسانه
سألوه : ليش؟

قال: هي الي بدت ! 3-| :'(

ياا حيآتي ههههههـ =))
[=))♥ :|*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محشش بالمستشفى حطوله مغذي 8-|

صار يغمض ويفتح عيونو سألوه ليش ;;) #:-s

.
... قالهم جاري الشحن >>>>>>>

هههههههههههه*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (10-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ههههههههه
حلوييييييين يسلموووو (بس عجبتني اخره وحده اكثر ..

ربي يسعدك ورده
موفقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمو خالتي على المرور .. انتي احلى 
لا عدمتك ~*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*رجل يقرأ لزوجته معلومه ! 
*
( للمعلومية : انا لا أتفق معاه ^_^ )

يقول لها هل تعلمين ان المراءة تنطق 30000 كلمه في اليوم ؟

بينما ينطق الرجل حوال 15000 فقط

ردت علي صحيحّّ_ّّ !!!
^_^ 


لاننا نضطر دائمآ أن نعيد الكلام مرتين (((الله يكرم السامعين)) للحمير حتى يستوعبون!!


*-*


 رد عليه : 

شنو 



قالت شفت يعني لازم أعيد إللي قلته . ^_^ 


ويش لك بالحريمـ  ( إن كيدهن عظيم ) ^_^

----------

